# Dust extraction ducting system materials



## Jitter (27 Jun 2022)

Good day everyone.

I am having to seriously upgrade my dust extraction from pretty much useless to probably a hell of allot better than what I had before. I am just curious about the various metal ducting options out there and wondered what others would be suggesting I go for. 

Firstly it would be good to know the best option for the supply company to use in the U.K., I can see various online companies, different products, not just for dust collection either so would be great to know what system works best. I gather that galvanised steel is much more cost effective but stainless is the best? A huge difference in cost! Can anyone recommend a decent brand that they like to use?

The new system will be a Felder RL160 connected to 160mm ducting for the main route and will hopefully be able to easily integrate Y branches, slow turns, blast gates and reducers in various combinations. It is not a huge workshop so will not be super long runs to worry about (furthest point maybe 12m from the RL160. 

Thanks in advance for any info at all.


----------

